# استفسار عن ظروف مهنة مهندس المبيعات بالسعودية



## wika (11 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

ارجو من اى من الاخوة ان تكرم الاجابة عن ظروف مهنة مهندس المبيعات بالمملكة من حيث:

1- المرتب المعقول لخبره 3 سنوات والبدلات؟
2-طبيعة العمل لهذا المجال فى المملكة؟
3-اى سوق الافضل بالنسبة لظروف العمل السعودية ام البحرين؟

ارجو الفضل من اصحاب الخبره افادتى للضرورة
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## mohammed.madani (11 ديسمبر 2010)

نعم نرجو من اصحاب الخبرة التكرم بافتائنا


----------



## م . أبو بكر (11 ديسمبر 2010)

مهندس المبيعات ، هو رجل يقوم بعرض سلعة شركته لدى الشركات صاحبة العلاقة .

مثلاً ، إذا كان هذا المهندس يعمل لدى شركة للعزل ، فمن وظيفته تأمين زبائن من شركات المقاولات لهذا الغرض ، و التفاوض معهم على السعر ، و طريقة الدفع .. الخ .

عادة يحدد لهذا المهندس راتب متواضع ، و يعطى نسبة من المبيعات ، فالراتب بالنسبة لهؤلاء ليس هو الهدف ، بل التعويضات النهائية Bonus .

يحدد للمهندس هدف Target عليه أن يحققه كحد أدنى ، مثلا عليه أن يبيع في العام بقيمة ( مليون ريال ) فما يزيد عن هذا الرقم يعتبر فائض يتقاضى المهندس عليه مكافآت تحدد بنسبة من المبيعات .

تختلف ظروف العمل بالنسبة لهؤلاء ، فالبعض يعمل في مدينة واحدة و البعض يتنقل في أرجاء المملكة لعرض سلعة شركته .. و هو دائم السفر .

كما تختلف البضائع المعروضة فالمهندس المدني مثلا يعرض ( بلاطات هولوكور - مواد عزل - دهانات - قرميد - مواسير صحية ... الخ ) .

بالنسبة للراتب لخبرة 3 سنوات ، فكما قلنا الراتب ليس هو الهدف فقد يكون عادة بنحو ( 3 - 4 آلاف ريال ) ، لكن الهدف هو حصد المكافآت من خلال خبرة هذا المهندس في تسويق سلعة شركته و بذلك يصل الدخل الشهري إلى نحو ( 5.5 - 6.5 ) آلاف بالنسبة لهذه الخبرة .

لا تنسى بقية التعويضات ( بدل السكن أو تأمين سكن للعزاب - التأمين الصحي - بدل النقل - الإضافي - تذاكر الطائرة .. الخ ) .

برأيي العمل في السعودية أفضل من البحرين ، فالسعودية سوق واسع و المجال فيه أكبر بكثير .

مع التمنيات بالتوفيق


----------



## wika (12 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر لك مهندس أبو بكر
افادة قيمة بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمرانوف (23 فبراير 2011)

مهندس المبيعات هي المهنة الأشيك والأرقى ظاهرا
لكنها الأصعب فكريا ونفسيا
الراتب بحدود 3500 ريال كأساسي وعمولات سنوية تصل ل 25 الف بمعدل وسطي مع كل البدلات الأخرى
ويطلب فيها الللغة بشكل ملحوظ جدا
وفيها نوع من التخصص بمنتج معين او عدة منتجات
واستقرار على عكس ال العمل بالمقاولات
بالنهاية هي لكل وجهة هو موليها 
والنصيحة كل واحد يشوف طوحو وين ويتجه نحوه ويحاول يخلق الفرص لنفسو ز
بالتوفيــــــــــق للجميع....


----------

